# هل يمكن تعقيم اغشية التناضح العكسي بمادة الفورمالين اذا كانت متروكة و متعفنة



## asdbabel (7 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تعطوني النصيحة لغرض حل مشكلة تعفن الاغشية كونها متروكة مدة من الزمن و فيها مياه و هل من الممكن تعقيمها بالفورمالين او اي مادة اخرى 
و اكون لكم شاكرا


----------



## ahmed omer (15 يونيو 2012)

أعمل لها cip بشكل مستمر بالماده الحمضية ثم المادة القاعدية ثم مادة أسمها التجاري (الميتا باي سولفيت ) كل مادة أعملها لمدة ساعة ونصف وقارن النتائج.....


----------



## im780 (1 يوليو 2012)

اعمل chemical cleaning كامل بالاربع مراحل بتاعتة واعمله (heavy(acidic+alkaline
وبعدين اعمل تعقيم بالفورمالدهيد 3%
وبعدين rinse out و flushing
وان شاء الله تروح
محمد قطب


----------



## اشرف شوقي (8 يوليو 2012)

الاصل قبل عمل التنظيف كان يجب ان تحفظ الااغشية بمادة smbsصوديوم ميتا باي سلفيت للحفاظ علي الاغشية من التلف و لها لفائدة اخري من اجل التعقيم


----------



## kadhim ali (28 يوليو 2012)

استخدم فورمالديهايد 10% وجرب ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## قشبه (2 أغسطس 2012)

اش نوع الغشاء اذا هو صناعي مثل توراي (سبيرال ووند )مادة الاسبس ممكن تستخدم للحفظ والتعقيم واذا طبيعي تويوبو بالفورمالدهيد 5 % كفايه


----------

